# dirt jumper gearing



## dpspac3 (Oct 4, 2007)

I recently bought a used P2 frame and want to run a micro drive on final set up. Now I know I can use bmx cranks with a euro BB, what about the rear cog if I use a mtb cassette hub? where can I find a 12 tooth cog so I can use a 25t sprocket up front? Or should I just use some MTB cranks and get one of those DMR SS kits and use a 16 - 32 ratio? I apologise if this has been covered before


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286076
http://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=217876
I prefer a little bit of a stiffer gear, 60 gear inches is perfect for me.
28/12 on 26" wheels is pretty close to that.


----------

